# Gaggia boiler help



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

When I stripped the boiler down on my ebay purchased Gaggia coffee deluxe I didn't have a replacement O-ring, and its now not surprisingly leaking. O-ring / gasket is now ordered and I am awaiting its arrival, allen keys at the ready.

When I stripped the boiler I found deposits of what I assumed is lime scale around the gasket, just wanted to check that I can safely clean this off, and its not some kind of thermal sealant.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## DomesticEspresso (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi there,

Yes it is just scale that builds up around the gasket on the classic. On the two halves of the boiler you will probably find the same where they meet and what i do when servicing these machines is just lightly use some steel wool and rub them down. Just make sure the groove in which the gasket sits is clear of any debris and also where the top half of the boiler meets the gasket is flush so that it forms a good seal again. Any problems please get back to me.


----------



## fenix (Oct 31, 2010)

Cheers for the info, think my job of the day tomorrow is a strip down, clean that boiler area, and rebuild with new gaskets.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, also helpful if you have a belt sander, you can give the base of the boiler a skim and and get true smooth fit with new gasket.

mark


----------

